# Linking to ProWorld so customer can pick design and checkout on my site?



## dav44 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering how I could use my website to sell ProWorld designs from their generic site art4myshirt.com. I would like customers to pick a color tee on my site, then pick a transfer from their site to heat press. Obvoiusly, they would have to complete the order and pay on my site. Is there a smooth way to make this work? Are others doing it?

Thanks for any help,
David


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

dav44 said:


> I was wondering how I could use my website to sell ProWorld designs from their generic site art4myshirt.com. I would like customers to pick a color tee on my site, then pick a transfer from their site to heat press. Obvoiusly, they would have to complete the order and pay on my site. Is there a smooth way to make this work? Are others doing it?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> David


You could do an iframe which would make it appear to customer that they were not leaving your site. I am not familier with ProWorld. But one issue with iframes is how your shopping carts are handled. If ProWorld also has a shopping cart it could get confusing to customer when they make a purchase. I am not a big fan of other types of links as customers get confused where to purchase product. I have one link from our site to a vendors catalog. But I controll both shopping carts on that one. You can btw run multiple shopping carts to one paypal account. 

Just my opinion. I don't consider myself an expert.There are a number of vendors that I would like to link to, but have not figured out a way to make it appear seamless to customer.

Btw, when I looked at your site in FireFox your images aren't displaying correctly. Seem to work fine in Explorer.

Richard


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

dav44 said:


> I was wondering how I could use my website to sell ProWorld designs from their generic site art4myshirt.com. I would like customers to pick a color tee on my site, then pick a transfer from their site to heat press. Obvoiusly, they would have to complete the order and pay on my site. Is there a smooth way to make this work? Are others doing it?
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> David


here you go.

Starting a T-Shirt Business? Marketing Ideas from Pro World

Free marketing website.

Marc


----------

